# Gelled Alcohol(Sterno)



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been trying to find out how to make Sterno type alcohol based fuel using common household chemicaIs.

It seems that the easiest way is to mix Calcium Acetate with at least 95% Ethanol. The only problem I found with this is that when you try to purchase Calcium Acetate, your name goes on a list at the point of purchase.

I have read that Calcium Acetate can be made from Hydrated(slacked) Lime and vinegar. The only directions I could find are "Mix, React and Dry". Not real detailed instructions but with some trial and error and a little luck I could probably get it figured out but my plate is full enough right now.

Does anyone have any experience making Sterno or Calcium Acetate?


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I found this recipe on a website and thought i would share it. I haven't tried to make it though. Use at own risk. 

Make Your Own Gelled Alcohol Fuel - Canned Heat

Extreme do it yourselfers can make their own gelled fuel at home with by mixing alcohol and calcium acetate (C4H6CaO4).

The following instructions and measurements are from the Montville High School Science Departmental.

Add 25g of crushed chalk or egg shells (calcium carbonate-CaCO3) to 100ml of vinegar (water and acetic acid - CH3CO2H) and stir for about 5 minutes.
This should produce carbon dioxide (CO2), calcium acetate (C4H6CaO4) and water (H2O) plus leave you with some left over chalk (CaCO3). If you are guessing on how much chalk to add, just make sure that there is a little extra after 5 minutes of stirring.

Remove the excess chalk by filtering your mix through some filter paper (coffee filter or napkin can be used).
Set a funnel in a jar, place your filter in it and pour your suspension through it.

Mark the level of your solution in its container and allow your solution to evaporate off about half that volume to remove the excess water.
Place your solution in an oven set on low heat or place it out in the sun to dry. If you went to far - just add the missing water.
Note - if you like, you can dry out your solution completely and store the remaining dried calcium acetate for future use.

If your solution isn't already in the container you want your gel in, then pour it in there now.

Add 30ml of alcohol (ethanol, methanol, or isopropanol) to your solution and watch the gel form. Do not stir.

Once the reaction in complete, pour off any extra fuel.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you iceeyes, that sounds a bit easier than what I had in mind. 

I will give this a try as time permits and post the results. Sterno is not the ideal fuel for a SHTF situation but it will be a good resource to have on hand.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

You're Welcome and yes please post the results, I would like to know if this works or not.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

We use to make deer blond heaters with a coffee can, roll of toilet paper, and rubbing alcohol. Place the TP in the can and pour alcohol over and light. You'll need a piece of metal or a board to put it out. Let it cool and put lid on so it doesn't evaporate.


----------

